# DropFest 2007 ∙



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Dropfest in Wisconsin June 1st , 2nd , and 3rd at the Wisconsin International Raceway in Kaukauna ,WI . It is 3 hours north of Chicago this is the 7th year and this year is a 3 day show .. last year over $10,000 in payouts hop payouts $750 , $300 , $100 per class last year 6 classes also $1000 additional to the first person to flip in the hop and $500 additional to the first to roll in the danceor most times to roll ..also gas hop , highest 3-wheel ,burnout and donut competitions, dragracing, bikini and male hardbody contests mc battle , and live national entertainment to be announced ... last year there were close to 900 show cars and 6000 spectaters website will be updated soon check it out www.dropfest.com there are plenty of pics from last years show or go to gaugemagazine.com or ministylemagazine.com for pics also . FOR SHOW INFO GO TO WWW.DROPFEST.COM


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jan 24 2007, 04:07 AM~7069691
> *Dropfest in Wisconsin June 1st , 2nd , and 3rd at the Wisconsin International Raceway in Kaukauna ,WI . It is 3 hours north of Chicago this is the 7th year and  this year is a 3 day show .. last year over $10,000 in payouts hop payouts $750 , $300 , $100 per class last  year 6 classes also $1000 additional to the first person to flip in the hop and $500 additional to the first to roll in the danceor most times to roll ..also gas hop , highest 3-wheel ,burnout and donut competitions, dragracing, bikini and male hardbody contests mc battle , and live national entertainment to be announced ... last year there were close to 900 show cars and 6000 spectaters  website will be updated soon check it out www.dropfest.com there are plenty of pics from last years show or go to gaugemagazine.com or ministylemagazine.com for pics also .                                                                FOR SHOW INFO GO TO WWW.DROPFEST.COM
> *


i havent seen this name on here in a while hows it going james.............


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

everyone is lookin for shows in the midwest here it is trying to make it more of a low show as we have every year but need the support of the lowriders to do it .last year the show was bout 1/4 - 1/3 lowriders to total show cars So check it out lets try for half to 3/4 lows this year if you have questions e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

RNL will try to pencil it in


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

il try to make it again :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

we will be there


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

wazzzzz up mr sweet :thumbsup: : :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

milwaukee will be there :wave:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

1/4-1/3 lows last year? It was more like 1/8


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 26 2007, 01:15 PM~7093867
> *1/4-1/3 lows last year?  It was more like 1/8
> *


 :0


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

When's that site gonna be up???


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 25 2007, 06:31 PM~7085448
> *we will be there
> *


WE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i might be there this year


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Jan 28 2007, 10:01 PM~7112843
> *When's that site gonna be up???
> *


Soon webdesigner working on it and waiting on reply from entertainment so we can update all at once


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Is the awards for lowriders & hoppers at the very end of the awards ceremony again or has it been bumped up to the beginning of it ???? 




- Classes need to be set in concrete : Old school - 1964 , 1965 & above , Luxury , Ect ..............Hop payouts should all be different IMO.. 


STREET CLASSES : (completely Stock suspension - No dropped upper mounts, No extended upper or lower Control arms, Ect)

*Single Street - $300 1st , $200 2nd , $100 3rd 

*Double Street - $400 1st , $300 2nd , $200 3rd




RADICAL CLASS : Anything goes ( Double & Single/ Car & Truck ) 

$1000 1st , $700 2nd , $400 3rd



IDK - Just my few pennies of thought ................


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Is there a price yet, and if it's gonna be 3 days, is that gonna cover that Friday in the price too?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Imma try to get some more of the guys around here to go


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Strictly will be there with 5 to 10 cars


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm gonna be there maybe with one car - maybe


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 29 2007, 12:13 AM~7113773
> *i might be there this year
> *


Better be there!!!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I'll be there, hopefully some more from MN


no camping this year right? i dont camp but know alot of peeps do and remember you saying no camping this year, JW if thats still the deal


----------



## SWEEPAZ4LIFE (Jan 11, 2007)

What day is the hop this year??


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Whats up ,good to hear from everyone . In answer to your questions The hop , highest 3wheel and gas hop will be on sat this year, as last year the awards and payouts will be right after the hop and all winners and payouts will be announced and handed out in the pit . all vehicle classes will be on the website under classes , as far as the camping I'm still workin on that , after the burning down of the shed in the campsite last year the owner of the track no longer wants camping on the show grounds I guess I can't blame him , so I am trying to find an alternate area for camping , there are also some local campgrounds in the area that I am checking in to that are within 5 miles of the show . As far as prices fridays show will be included in the weekend price and it will include 2 wristbands as every year with a show car entry depending on the national entertainment for friday the price for a weekend entry may go up $25 for a fri,sat,sun show pass . but if you are coming for sat and sun only the price will be same as last year $40 at the gate . the offer for fridays entertainment act is in I am just waiting for word back from there manager then I can let you guys know and I can start advertising and get it posted on the website hopefully it is soon should be within the next week . should be a great year gonna try to make 07 the best year yet , any other questions feel free to hit me up .


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jan 31 2007, 03:57 AM~7136131
> *, as far as the camping I'm still workin on that , after the burning down of the shed in the campsite last year the owner of the track  no longer wants camping on the show grounds I guess I can't blame him , so I am trying to find an alternate area for camping , there are also some local campgrounds in the area that I am  checking in to that are within 5 miles of the show . *


makes sence, like I said I dont camp, rather post up in a hotel but I know alot of peeps do


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

SOMOS UNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE NO MATTER WHAT ASSHOLE COPS OR NOT WILL BE THERE WE HAVE SOME YOUNG BUCKS IN OUR CLUB FULL TIME DESIGNATED DRIVERS IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE GET ONE 5 0 IS HOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

The cops don't mess around in Appleton.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 1 2007, 12:01 PM~7147673
> *The cops don't mess around in Appleton.
> *


e-mail me with any comments or experieces that you have had with the police bad or good . also tell me what police dept gave hassel in detail, I will be attending the appleton chamber of commerce meeting once a month starting next week so who knows maybe somthing can be done about it I aint makin no promises but I'll try to see what I can do about it . E-mail it to [email protected]


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Jan 26 2007, 09:57 AM~7092486
> *milwaukee will be there  :wave:
> *


we will?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Still waitin on that site to get up, come on James get on those workers u got.... :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt

get that site up


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 5 2007, 05:02 PM~7181623
> *ttt
> 
> get that site up
> *


its coming still waiting on the entertaiment to see if they accepted the offer should be real  soon


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 5 2007, 05:02 PM~7181623
> *ttt
> 
> get that site up
> *


its coming still waiting on the entertaiment to see if they accepted the offer should be real soon


----------



## CHEVYon22s (Feb 2, 2005)

i sure hope the suck my wang twins wont be there again. they sucked balls


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE, :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 7 2007, 03:12 AM~7196933
> *its coming still waiting on the entertaiment to see if they accepted the offer should be real   soon
> *





i dont feel like reading everything again, what time does it start friday?
Im coming friday but may wait til sat


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 7 2007, 04:07 PM~7200724
> *
> i dont feel like reading everything again, what time does it start friday?
> Im coming friday but may wait til sat
> *


gates will open at 4pm


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

you should have some free style or bring up one of the dj from milwaukee we'll hook you up let us know you could have an out door club i can see it now it'll look like a spring break waterfights with hiza hoes :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 9 2007, 09:21 AM~7217682
> *you should have some free style or bring up one of the dj from milwaukee we'll hook you up let us know you could have an out door club i can see it now  it'll look like a spring break waterfights with hiza hoes :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talkin about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

TICK-TOCK TICK-TOCK.............Any day now, waiting on that site, u can get it up for us to peep at, and just update the enertainment..........


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno just made drop fest a mandatory show for all members thats how it should be thats one of the only good shows left in midwest also run by an individual person not a corrperate company SHOW SOME SUPPORT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 13 2007, 03:39 PM~7249667
> *somos uno just made drop fest a mandatory show for all members thats how it should be thats one of the only good shows left in midwest also run by an individual person not a corrperate company      SHOW SOME SUPPORT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir, I'll definitely be there.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Rough 24 hours check the Dropfest site for updates. A true friend and Dropfest veteran Terry G. Myadze (head of the stage)has passed away at about 8 pm on 2/13/07 . He will be missed greatly by all . The show won't be the same without you T-dog Much Love forever We will miss you.


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

So if the hop and the pay outs are on sat what going to happen sunday?


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

now I'm confused.... 


The car show starts at 4pm friday....but roll in is at 8am....



8 am on which day? friday or saturday?


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@Feb 15 2007, 10:34 AM~7267492
> *So if the hop and the pay outs are on sat what going to happen sunday?
> *


Sunday will be drag racing , burnout competition , finals for the stereo comp , and awards for the show cars .


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 19 2007, 11:29 AM~7297454
> *now I'm confused....
> The car show starts at 4pm friday....but roll in is at 8am....
> 8 am on which day?  friday or saturday?
> *


My bad roll-in on Friday is going to be 3p.m. and roll in on Sat. and Sun. is 8 a.m.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Longest 24 hours I ever had to deal with... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

well i will be there trying to bring back the chiper for all of you


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Feb 26 2007, 01:31 AM~7352852
> *well i will be there trying to bring back the chiper for all of you
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Feb 26 2007, 01:31 AM~7352852
> *well i will be there trying to bring back the chiper for all of you
> *


 

TTT


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey James.... Still waitin on that site, how much longer????


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

fuck the site you if your going or not stevie b is going to be there green day


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

What was that??


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i meant fuck the website you know if your going or not give sweet a break if you been there before you know whats up :roflmao:


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Last 2 yrs, I know whats goin on, just waitin to hear who's all gonna be there, and how much it is to preregister, shiy all this snow and cold bull shit I'm countin down the days 92......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

holy shit 3 months make sure to have a appropriate class for everyone and it seems the hydro competitions on saturday after they done a lot of the lows leave, it seems they come and go, i liked it better on sunday like the lolos the main events the big hoorah and then the awards and such and the show was a great one .........................last year after saturday i left, no reason for sitting around on sunday after 3/4 the lowlows leave


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

it is a good idea about the 3 day show though I usually came out on friday anyways, now ill be leaving friday early mornin, or maybe thursday


ill be there again with my own lolo this year cant have it any other way


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 1 2007, 04:28 AM~7379952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

who said stevie B is peforming ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll be letting out the entertainment word soon real soon i accepted the offer just waitng on the paperwork to finallize the deal day or two you guys will have it


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

Is there a single pump radical class?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Should be .............


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@Mar 7 2007, 09:46 PM~7432624
> *Is there a single pump radical class?
> *


There is a single pump class , double pump ,a radical class and either a luxury or a truck class possible both depending on # of entries day of show that is why the classses are suject to change on the day of show as far as the dance there is only one class that could also change depending on # of entries . The payouts are $700 1st place $300 2nd place and $100 3rd place in each class also there an extra $500 for the person to flip the most times in the dance , and an extra $1000 to the first person to flip over backwards in the hop. :werd:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:buttkick: TTT :twak:


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

2 1/2 Months to go.....you gonna get that site up so we can preregister?


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 1 2007, 03:39 AM~7379965
> *it is a good idea about the 3 day show though I usually came out on friday anyways, now ill be leaving friday early mornin, or maybe thursday
> ill be there again with my own lolo this year cant have it any other way
> *


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Mar 13 2007, 02:51 PM~7470080
> *2 1/2 Months to go.....you gonna get that site up so we can preregister?
> *


Site will be up and ready to pre-register by April 1st as always Promise :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Cool


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno will have there own party all weekend at the show and after with a live dj onsite DJ BIG BOUNCE BETO are you ready sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 14 2007, 06:22 PM~7479042
> *somos uno will have there own party all weekend at the show and after with a live dj onsite      DJ BIG BOUNCE BETO  are you ready sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm ready :biggrin: are you


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey James, what are u sayin, that we have to preregister by the 1st, or is that when the site's gonna be up??? :dunno:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Mar 17 2007, 07:12 PM~7498190
> *Hey James, what are u sayin, that we have to preregister by the 1st, or is that when the site's gonna be up??? :dunno:
> *


The site will be up by then.


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh, cool.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

come on lets see a ro call whose all going show some support to a good show


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

southside will be there!!


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

> come on lets see a ro call whose all going show some support  to a good show
> [/quo


----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 21 2007, 06:31 PM~7524474
> *come on lets see a ro call whose all going show some support  to a good show
> *


we all will be there sweet whats up with last years dvd is there going to be one or what


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 71 somosuno_@Mar 25 2007, 10:12 PM~7550497
> *we all will be there sweet whats up with last years dvd is there going to be one or what
> *


Due to poor quality and missing footage I doubt it but the guy that did the dvd last year will no longer be doing it I hired somebody new for this year so 07 dvd should be back better than ever


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

Street Sweepaz will be at the show.


----------



## skrueger (Mar 28, 2007)

As soon as I get the flyers posted on theDropfest website I will post them to this site.
You can also check on the myspace page as they will be posted there as well.

Any questions please email me at [email protected]


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT Peeps


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

I HEARD LISA LISA WAS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

no i heard stevie b is coming :thumbsup: thats what im talking about


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Pre-registration is up


----------



## skrueger (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 4 2007, 04:24 AM~7615280
> *Pre-registration is up
> *


Flyers will be posted this weekend on http://www.dropfest.comwww.dropfest.com


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: bump


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

a few clubs will be there from minnesota


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Feb 14 2007, 07:01 AM~7257530
> *Yes sir, I'll definitely be there.
> *




<~~~~~~ WILL BE ATTENDING :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i am ready to leave now!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 13 2007, 10:43 AM~7683297
> *i am ready to leave now!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Que esperas ??? Ya vete. Save me a spot.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 13 2007, 11:43 AM~7683297
> *i am ready to leave now!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WE DONT WANT YOU THERE!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll be there. Still have to register though.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 13 2007, 11:43 AM~7683297
> *i am ready to leave now!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ESTE GUEY NO VALE VERGA!!


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Whos all gonna be in the hop????????


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 26 2007, 02:52 AM~7776270
> *Whos all gonna be in the hop????????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wadzz up mr sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

RNL will be there!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I really should build a hopper for this....


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Apr 16 2007, 02:40 PM~7704635
> *WE DONT WANT YOU THERE!!!
> *


is this the guy that can't leave illinois (wifey house arrest = IN CHECK) :biggrin: :biggrin:  I WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW IT WAS


----------



## skrueger (Mar 28, 2007)

~FYI~Only 15 days to go and pre-registration will be closing.... :thumbsup: 

All pre-sales for dropfest close on Sunday May 20, 2007 @ 5PM after that you will have to pay at the gates.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hey sweet did jerry call you from kinto sol


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 10 2007, 04:29 PM~7877499
> *hey sweet did jerry call you from kinto sol
> *


No but I'll try to give him a call later today or tomorrow


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

Lalo's Kustoms is trying to work this show in its schedule. peace,love, and chicken grease


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

ttt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

lets go roll call!!!!!!!!!! :nono: wifeys


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

whos all coming dont forget garbage bags


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Call me asap sweet.


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@May 22 2007, 02:48 PM~7957225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WHAT KIND OF GARBAGE BAGS ARE YOU BRINGING


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Better be taking home the hotties (no garbage bags needed) :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

how much to get in again with no car?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE, AND ON THE BUMPER


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 23 2007, 03:11 PM~7964413
> *how much to get in again with no car?
> *


Friday,Saturday,Sunday, includes concert $45 or skip the concert and go just saturday and sunday for $25 same as last year :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 23 2007, 04:47 PM~7965175
> *PINKY WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE, AND ON THE BUMPER
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: be good to see you guys again


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 23 2007, 03:47 PM~7965175
> *PINKY WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE, AND ON THE BUMPER
> *


glad you can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

hey where you somos boyz stayin up there?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

glad to be part of your show,


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 24 2007, 02:20 PM~7971566
> *hey where you somos boyz stayin up there?
> *


we wil be staying at the excel inn appleton Exel Inn Appleton 
210 Westhill Blvd 
Appleton, WI 54915 
Book Online or Call 1-877-477-5817 
you know how we do under no circummmstances :nono: wifeys X rated we even tend to surprise ourselfs were all about so come hang out lets show them how miltown clubs party


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

you ready sweet somos is coming with 10+ cars full force


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

120 may be there with the wip. :0


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

dropmob will be there


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 30 2007, 04:30 PM~8009239
> *:0
> *



oh yeah 120 posted and should be there with thumper :0


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Two days to go I'm off to the venue see you guys at the show ........... Weathers looking like it should be good for the show see ya there :thumbsup: Ready to Party


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 120clown_@May 30 2007, 06:21 PM~8010762
> *oh yeah 120 posted and should be there with thumper :0
> *



uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ok :uh:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 31 2007, 03:11 AM~8013308
> *Two days to go I'm off to the venue see you guys at the show ........... Weathers looking like it should be good for the show see ya there :thumbsup: Ready to Party
> *


check that again, i think it will rain all weekend, hopefully, im wrong.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 31 2007, 08:14 PM~8019238
> *check that again, i think it will rain all weekend, hopefully, im wrong.
> *



ill be here at home, big car accident with my girls mother and brother today, both in hospital, and my lady had to go down to the twin cities with them and will be with them all weekend, so ill be home watching my daughter :biggrin: , have FUN everyone show some pics afterwards :uh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

have fun guys


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

so is it going to be nice out there or is it going to rain this weekend :uh: 




dropmob 4 life

www.dropmob.com


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Rain, Rain and more rain, chance of Thunderstorms Tonight ,Saturday and Sunday. I hope the weatherman is wrong.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

me too i already drove up here.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks for the info  




dropmob 4 life 

www.dropmob.com


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

instead of 50 topics about dropfest, go here..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...265&hl=dropfest


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 3 2007, 05:57 PM~8034271
> *instead of 50 topics about dropfest, go here..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...265&hl=dropfest
> *


Hey Mr.Sweet Check this topic out.
Thanks


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 3 2007, 05:57 PM~8034271
> *instead of 50 topics about dropfest, go here..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...265&hl=dropfest
> *


hmm


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry8041717


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

hope this gets resolved and this show grows bigger and the weather is nicer next year


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Apr 26 2007, 06:23 AM~7776742
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: wadzz up mr sweet :biggrin:
> *


hats up carl? this is repo porkys guy, lets see you flip that bitsch this year>>>is nick and jus one coming wit ya?


----------

